# Ackie Monitor vs Tegu



## Skipperii (Jan 31, 2012)

Which one is easier to care for, which one enjoys being handled more often, or enjoys being pet the most?


----------



## UFtegu (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly these are 2 very different lizards. I've seen ackies be pretty tame but not nearly as much as a tegu.


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

The tegu is the better "pet", handleable lizard. Monitors are more of a look but don't touch lizard.


----------



## Riplee (Jan 31, 2012)

Ackies are much smaller than Tegu... they both can be very great pet... 
Post the youtube video about my Ackies and Tegu
Yellow Ackies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVBJ6VB5Pw&list=UUBLlT9e84RO-4bxnJcUCMGg&index=7&feature=plcp
Tegus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fctd23SDEcE&list=UUBLlT9e84RO-4bxnJcUCMGg&index=16&feature=plcp

They all about the adult size, but you can see the diet and environment are quite different. 
Let me know if you have questions....
I will recommend Ackies if you dont have too much space..


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

Riplee said:


> Ackies are much smaller than Tegu... they both can be very great pet...
> Post the youtube video about my Ackies and Tegu
> Yellow Ackies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVBJ6VB5Pw&list=UUBLlT9e84RO-4bxnJcUCMGg&index=7&feature=plcp
> Tegus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fctd23SDEcE&list=UUBLlT9e84RO-4bxnJcUCMGg&index=16&feature=plcp
> ...



What about handling/free roaming though?


----------



## Riplee (Jan 31, 2012)

Which time is longer?? free roaming or inside cage? 
Handling is really depend on the personality of the reptiles.


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

In your experience which ones tolerate handling better Ackies or Tegus?


----------



## Riplee (Jan 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> In your experience which ones tolerate handling better Ackies or Tegus?



"Handling is depend on the the personality" this is my experience. 
I had jumpy crazy running Ackies and tame very handable Ackies
Also I had very mean, crazy running tegus and poppy tame tegus. 

Generally, most Tegus are handing better than Ackies. 

But you can easily deal with a 2 ft crazy running monitor. 
UM,,,,,how about a mean crazy 4ft monster?

I bet op has not much experience for either monitors or tegus.


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

Riplee said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > In your experience which ones tolerate handling better Ackies or Tegus?
> ...



This is all I was looking for.


----------



## Riplee (Jan 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> Riplee said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



This sentence is basically says nothing.


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

Riplee said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Riplee said:
> ...



It says more than enough


----------



## Kimmie (Jan 31, 2012)

Ackies are those with spikes on its tail or is that just one Ackie? I think i bought a rare one for 1000 danish krones ones. But maybe im wrong it was brown with white spots and had a spiky tail ^^


----------



## Bri. (Feb 1, 2012)

Monitors can become dog tame. It all depends on the amount of time you spend with them. I've had hand tame, perfectly docile ackies and boscs. A friend of mine has a huge water monitor that has the run of the house, using a litter tray in the upstairs bathroom !! 
It all depends on the personality of the lizard, and how patient you are.


----------

